# Best place to buy a computer chair?



## Kaiu (Sep 3, 2009)

Lately, my computer chair is slowly dying 


Anyone know where the best place to buy a good quality, yet reasonably priced comfortable leather chair in Canada, preferably GTA so shipping doesn't kill me 

I've been look at Staples but haha.... I have doubts... I didn't like the ones in Ikea that much either...


Although I like the kind of chair Pika has:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I was in the same position a few years back and looked all over. It all depends on how much money you want to spend. 

I found that if you have a limited budget Staples had a lot of choices for not a lot of money. I ended up getting mine there, it is quite comfortable, a decent brand (Sealy), not bad looking, real leather and was only around $250.

Sure I could have spent a lot more (well not really  ) but I am glad I didn't.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I bought an Aeron in June, and it's by far the most comfortable computer chair I've had. I got it on sale from GabrielRoss.com in Vancouver, so no PST. They're having another sale now, 15% off.
Herman Miller Aeron® Chair - Fully Loaded Aeron® Chair - Quickship - Gabriel Ross Canada


----------



## Kaiu (Sep 3, 2009)

I got a big bum  Have had bad experiences with MANY chairs haha....

Probably the way I sit (They always break in very little time T.T)

The chair I'm using now has lasted at least 10 years? from Ikea lol, but these days Ikea stuff break really fast imo...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

John Clay said:


> I bought an Aeron in June, and it's by far the most comfortable computer chair I've had. I got it on sale from GabrielRoss.com in Vancouver, so no PST. They're having another sale now, 15% off.
> Herman Miller Aeron® Chair - Fully Loaded Aeron® Chair - Quickship - Gabriel Ross Canada


Uhhmmm, the OP said reasonably priced.... $932.00 CAD  he also asked for leather.


----------



## Kaiu (Sep 3, 2009)

lol it's ok 

Although yeah $900+ @[email protected]

Probably looking for something between $100-$300  Just haha, the only place I know is Staples 


I will probably have to go see them again when I got time 

STAPLES | BUREAU EN GROS

How reliable or staple-branded chairs? lol....
I prefer it simple yet.... stylish? lol...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

screature said:


> Uhhmmm, the OP said reasonably priced.... $932.00 CAD  he also asked for leather.


I consider that reasonably priced for a good chair that will last 20 years, especially one with a 15 year warranty. Granted, it's not leather... but it's damn comfy.

Staples does have some decent stuff, but I've found a lot of it to fall apart after a while.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I like the Staples chairs. I also go in and ask to buy the floor model, which is already assembled, which I can get at a 50%+ discount. It's an automatic sale, and if they say no I simply say, "Thank you" and then head for the door. I have been called back for each of the three Staples chairs we bought.


----------



## Kaiu (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW 50%+ discount @[email protected] how you start it off lol....


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

I picked up a Staples Leather "Task" chair in Nov, during their huge chair sale. 
The original price was $159, but the sale was 50% off for $79:
STAPLES | BUREAU EN GROS

I use it 8+ hours per day, and so far (2 weeks now) I love it. The arms adjust, the back adjusts, and so does the seat (and it also goes up and down). 

If you can wait until they have another sale like the one in Nov, they had lots of nice chairs on 50% off. 

Cheers,


----------



## Kaiu (Sep 3, 2009)

I missed that :'(

I always miss everything haha...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Check out ABCO. They have lots of new and used stock. You might find a fantastic used chair in your price range. They have a showroom in Scarberia.

ABCO Office Furniture :: Office Furniture, New & Used Furniture Store, Furniture Rental and Office Installation :: Home Furniture Toronto


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kaiu said:


> WOW 50%+ discount @[email protected] how you start it off lol....


I test out the chairs on the floor. I have bought two computer tables from them, so I say that I would like to buy this chair, pointing to the exact chair I want. Then I say I would like to buy that specific chair, already assembled, but used as a floor model. I ask to see the manager, and propose a discount, and we negotiate for a price. I should say that I have something else in my hands, such as a small digital camera, or inexpensive printer, or some other item that I have all intentions of buying first. If they say no, I say thank you and then say I have to put my items back on the shelves now and head for Costco. Business is so tight, that they usually call me back. Then, I get the chair, plus the camera/printer/etc, which is not at any sort of discount. Granted, they are not on commission, but our local Staples is under pressure to sell so much per square foot. Future shop is 50 yards away from Staples here in St.John's, and Costco is 100 yards from Staples, so they are feeling the pinch.

It has worked for our three computer chairs, none of which were of the executive class (i.e., leather). I say that it would go well with the two computer tables we bought here, and it has worked each time. I am not cheating them, and they have the right to say no. Still, I buy some other item along with the chair and that seems to help.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

screature said:


> ...I found that if you have a limited budget Staples had a lot of choices for not a lot of money. I ended up getting mine there, it is quite comfortable, a decent brand (Sealy), not bad looking, real leather and was only around $250.
> 
> Sure I could have spent a lot more (well not really  ) but I am glad I didn't.


I see the price has gone up since I bought mine, or maybe I got it on sale, I can't remember... but Staples still sells it $299... good adjustable lumbar support on it as well.

Whatever you buy you definitely have to give them a "test drive".











* Features: Memory Foam® in seat and back provides extended comfort
* Top-grain leather seating surface
* Adjustable lumbar support
* Waterfall seat promotes better leg circulation
* Adjustable tilt tension with lock
* Pneumatic seat-height adjustment
* Leather padded armrests
* 5-star base with dual-wheel casters.

Manufacturer's limited lifetime warranty (details with product).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cool chair, screature.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Cool chair, screature.


Thanks Dr.G., not terribly expensive either.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, I get basic cloth models. I have an insert that provides lumbar support, and has a vibrator and Shiatsu massage. It is great when I come in after three hours of snow shoveling and sit back at my computer to work ................. enjoying all the features of this insert.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I also bought from GAbriel Ross but the Humanscale

not budget tho

Humanscale Freedom Chair - Gabriel Ross Canada


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm using an ObusForme chair that I bought at Staples about 20 years ago. Paid quite a bit for it at the time (can't recall the exact price), but it has really withstood the test of time. Wheels still roll nicely, the swivel and tilt are operational, no squeaks or rattles. Didn't buy leather though - it's just a hard-wearing cloth that is still in pristine shape. Cushion is still comfy. (Too many cheap chairs use inferior foam and after a couple of years you might as well be sitting on a stack of cardboard.)

I think the most important thing isn't the initial price, but the fit, adjustability & durability. But then, I hate shopping.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good chairs - I used one prior to the Humanscale and the ObusForme was more durable.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> I also bought from GAbriel Ross but the Humanscale
> 
> not budget tho
> 
> Humanscale Freedom Chair - Gabriel Ross Canada


Unique looking chairs, MacDoc, but way beyond what I can afford. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I can't even fathom spending hundreds on a chair, never mind a grand or more. Ugh. I could think of so many other more important items that need my money a lot more than a chair does, even if I do spend hours in the chair per day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lars said:


> I can't even fathom spending hundreds on a chair, never mind a grand or more. Ugh. I could think of so many other more important items that need my money a lot more than a chair does, even if I do spend hours in the chair per day.


A valid point, Lars. This is why I like to bargain with the manager of a store. The ObusForme insert costs more than the chair.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Lars said:


> I can't even fathom spending hundreds on a chair, never mind a grand or more. Ugh. I could think of so many other more important items that need my money a lot more than a chair does, even if I do spend hours in the chair per day.


The body is more forgiving & quicker to recover when we're younger. As I've aged I've discovered that some things are worth the money, and a good chair is one of those things. It's like an investment in not spending time waiting for the chiropractor.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The body is more forgiving & quicker to recover when we're younger." All too true, MLeh. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Kaiu (Sep 3, 2009)

mrjimmy said:


> Check out ABCO. They have lots of new and used stock. You might find a fantastic used chair in your price range. They have a showroom in Scarberia.
> 
> ABCO Office Furniture :: Office Furniture, New & Used Furniture Store, Furniture Rental and Office Installation :: Home Furniture Toronto


ABCO seems promising for what I am probably looking for 

Will check it out next week after some exams


----------

